# Coming up with a name for my photography services / business...



## epp_b (May 6, 2009)

I don't know if I'm looking to start a full-fledged business (let alone if I even can), but I'm starting to get people asking me for my website, asking to buy photos as stock, etc.

"eppb.myphotos.cc" (or what I rather plainly call "eppb.photos") is what I currently have, but it's... lame.  I literally host this website on a computer in my bedroom with dynamic DNS   I need something fresh and presentable that I can make a real domain name out of ([something].com)

What did you choose to name your photography website / biz / services and why?


----------



## a_kraker99 (May 6, 2009)

Marc Photography

Dont know why,  Marc is my middle name and my wife liked the sound of it so thats what we went with


----------



## bdavis (May 6, 2009)

I wanted a name that would have meaning and reflect my "business model" of providing high quality imagery that's affordable. So I chose the name of Apex which means "The highest point or summit" in reference to the quality of work I strive to give my clients.


----------



## Mike_E (May 6, 2009)

Cutting Edge Photography.

Good luck!


----------



## 45mphK9 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you look in your yellow pages or on the internet for your area, you'll notice a majority go with using their own name in some form.  I started out with Echo Photography, but I am finding that it's easier to use my name.  I'm able to use a "personal" banking account as opposed to a business account which has fees for everything.  Also, a lot of my customers are word of mouth.  My friends know my name but can't seem to remember Echo.  Pretty easy name, I thought.  Plus, your name is more likely to be available for a web site name.  

I've had a business prior to this.  One thing to consider is if you ever want to sell the business, do you want someone else to have use of *YOUR* name.


----------



## epp_b (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, heh, I guess I should have updated this thread 

As you can see in my sig, I registered www.eppbphoto.com.


----------

